# Converting someone to furry



## eversleep (Jan 10, 2011)

In before "WTF WHY WOULD YOU WANNA DO THAT YOU SICK FUCK YOU'RE RUINING SOMEONE'S LIFE"
Also in before "FURRY IS NOT A SEXUALITY OR RELIGION YOU CAN'T CONVERT SOMEONE TO IT"

But yeah, I have a friend who I sorta think would like the fandom or fit into it well... he doesn't know anything about it though. Well, not that I know of. Is there a good way of introducing it to them? I've tried twice so far but failed. Well, sort of.

First time I showed them a drawing I made. I'm terrible at drawing, so of course they said it was weird looking and wondered why an animal "has arms and legs [like a human]". To which my only response at the time was "that's just the art style". I missed a good opportunity to explain the fandom right there I know. =/

Second time, they were describing to me a cartoon they saw on TV that they thought was kind of cool. They said there was a dog in it, to which I asked "Did the dog walk on all four or was it anthropomorphic- walking on two legs?", to which they just stared at me like . "Anthropowhat?". I explained the term to him and he's like "Um ok,... where did you hear that?". I lied and said school. =/ 

Also I already thought about explaining the porn sutiation to them, I'll just say "lots of people in the fandom avoid it, so can you". 

What do you think? Is there a good way to introduce someone to the fandom? Should I just forget it and let it go?


----------



## TreacleFox (Jan 10, 2011)

ONE OF US, ONE OF US.


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Jan 10, 2011)

Go ahead and talk a little bit about Fursonas (not the sexual aspects or RP and stuff) and think up a 'sona for them and get someone to draw it!


----------



## Browder (Jan 10, 2011)

If these are the kind of reactions you are getting, why do you think this is such a good idea?


----------



## HyBroMcYenapants (Jan 10, 2011)

Why do you want to subject a person to this.

That's evil bro.


----------



## Tally (Jan 10, 2011)

Show them some nice dogcock porn.


----------



## BRN (Jan 10, 2011)

You try showing the socially-acceptable 'good' tip of the iceberg and you'll only see them jump out at the monstrous mass beneath. While we'd all like the fandom to be oh so good and clean and pure [hurrhurrhurr], frankly, you have to talk about the darkside too.

tl;dr, get 'em on these forums.


----------



## RogueSareth (Jan 10, 2011)

From the reactions you've mentioned it might be pointless but if you're set on it try to start out nice and slow. As in keep your friend on DeviantArt for a while and show them the anthro art ( stay away from FA and Google searches unless you're absolutely sure they're ready for all the giant horse cocks and whatnot  ) and go in from there and then let him do it himself, if he doesn't get into it in his own free time its probably a lost cuse.


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Jan 10, 2011)

You don't "convert" someone. You introduce them to the basics, and let them decide where to go from there.


----------



## eversleep (Jan 10, 2011)

Well one of the reasons I think they'd like the fandom is they already  are into dragon artwork and artwork of animals and they like animals a  lot. I know that doesn't necessarily mean they'd like furry stuff  though, but I figure it's worth a try. Also I expected their reactions  to my drawing and using the word "anthropomorphic". As I said my drawing  sucked and I sort of just randomly showed them it with no reason  whatsoever.  Also anthropomorphic isn't exactly an everyday word  everyone would know.

No way in hell would I get him on here! No offense, but I don't think  he'd like these forums very much. >.> I'm not sure exactly what  forums he goes on, but he's probably used to nicer people than are on  here. Maybe the main site where I'd tell him to turn the filter on so he  doesn't have to see cocks everywhere. Also I was thinking of showing  him DA first. But I may attempt drawing again, or find someone else who  can draw. I'm not very good at explaining things, unfortunately. I tried  to explain to my therapist what a furry was, and it just confused him. I  think he got the wrong idea of it. =/


----------



## RayO_ElGatubelo (Jan 10, 2011)

Kit H. Ruppell said:


> You don't "convert" someone. You introduce them to the basics, and let them decide where to go from there.


 
Exactly. Furry conversion is largely ineffable. It's not exactly something you control. People get into it without you knowing.

In fact, I know a guy who used to think furries were weird.

He's my mate now.


----------



## LupineLove (Jan 10, 2011)

wow...You really are dead set on ruining this person...go for it.


----------



## Deo (Jan 10, 2011)

Why? If he wants to be a furry he'll find the fandom on his own.


----------



## Mentova (Jan 10, 2011)

You shouldn't try and pressure someone to start liking something. At the most just tell them it exists and see where they go.

Don't try to "convert" them. It'll make you look like an ass.


----------



## mystery_penguin (Jan 10, 2011)

Get 'em on the MSPA forums, there are a lot more sane furries there than here.
Have him read Homestuck and Problem Sleuth while you're at it.

Actually, just forget furries all together and focus on the comics.


----------



## Mentova (Jan 10, 2011)

mystery_penguin said:


> Get 'em on the MSPA forums, there are a lot more sane furries there than here.
> Have him read Homestuck and Problem Sleuth while you're at it.
> 
> Actually, just forget furries all together and focus on the comics.


 This is hilariously off topic, but since you mentioned it, what the fuck is with that comic? I see people mentioning it all the time and everything I've seen about it looked stupid.


----------



## Xenke (Jan 10, 2011)

I'm a furry, and what is this?


----------



## Delta (Jan 10, 2011)

eversleep said:


> Is there a good way of introducing it to them?


Yes, its called dropping the subject and letting him find out on his own.


----------



## LizardKing (Jan 10, 2011)

eversleep said:


> ...To which my only response at the time was "that's just the art style". I missed a good opportunity to explain the fandom right there I know. =/... I lied and said school. =/ ...


 


			
				OP's sig said:
			
		

> ~I'm not ashamed of who I am~


.


----------



## Deo (Jan 10, 2011)

LizardKing posts are bestposts.


----------



## mystery_penguin (Jan 10, 2011)

Heckler & Koch said:


> This is hilariously off topic, but since you mentioned it, what the fuck is with that comic? I see people mentioning it all the time and everything I've seen about it looked stupid.


 Problem Sleuth is about 3 detectives saving the universe from an all-powerful evil Mob boss.






Homestuck is about 4 kids and 12 trolls who try to save their worlds from utter destruction. It also has probably the most badass villain ever: 





Homestuck also has quite a few furries (as in fans) in the story.


----------



## eversleep (Jan 10, 2011)

LizardKing said:


> .


 I get nervous in some situations! >.< I didn't wanna fuck up and say something stupid. I'm really not ashamed of any part of me, not about being furry, not about anything. But I'm also a compulsive liar. =/

Also, not everybody finds things they like on their own. Haven't you ever been turned onto a certain videogame, movie, or even food by a friend? Hobbies can be the same way. So can fandoms. There's no shame in merely showing him or trying to explain it to him. I will NOT force them into it. Besides, you kinda can't anyway.


----------



## Kibou (Jan 10, 2011)

Just tell him to Google
"34" and "dog"


----------



## LizardKing (Jan 10, 2011)

eversleep said:


> But I'm also a compulsive liar. =/



Okay cool, I'll just disregard everything you have ever said, or will ever say.


----------



## Fay V (Jan 10, 2011)

I think that was my favorite backpedal excuse ever.


----------



## Tabasco (Jan 10, 2011)

Transfer the virus via bite.


----------



## Jude (Jan 10, 2011)

I almost "converted" a friend to a furry once but I blew it. I showed him a video of a convention, and he was like "that actually looks like a lot of fun". I told him to google it and read more about it. The next day, he was calling me a sick fuck.


----------



## Aaros (Jan 10, 2011)

Show them some _good_ furry art. Tell them about the fandom and where to find the community. If they're at all interested, you'll have to let the know about the porn too, but make it clear that it is possible to find certain parts of the fandom and certain communities where there isn't much porn. 
EDIT: But...don't gloss over the fact that the fandom _is_ full of porn. XD


----------



## RayO_ElGatubelo (Jan 10, 2011)

Blues said:


> Transfer the virus via bite.


 
Or just rape them. That's a good way to transfer the virus, too.


----------



## Heimdal (Jan 10, 2011)

Explain to them one of the expanded definitions of the fandom in a way that makes everything they do to be furry. Then tell them they are already a furry whether they like it or not. That is a common furry tactic.

Maybe end with a creepy perv laugh too.


----------



## Deo (Jan 10, 2011)

RayO_ElGatubelo said:


> Or just rape them. That's a good way to transfer the virus, too.



Why is it that everything is always always always about sex with you? Come on man, ever post by you is the same thing.


----------



## Mentova (Jan 10, 2011)

Deovacuus said:


> Why is it that everything is always always always about sex with you? Come on man, ever post by you is the same thing.


 Do you really need to ask that?

He's a furry. :V


----------



## eversleep (Jan 10, 2011)

Jude said:


> I almost "converted" a friend to a furry once but I blew it. I showed him a video of a convention, and he was like "that actually looks like a lot of fun". I told him to google it and read more about it. The next day, he was calling me a sick fuck.


 Oh man, that sucks. Well I'll be sure not to tell them to Google it, or I'll Google for them and show them only the appropriate links. Because honestly, if I let him Google it, he'd probably click an ED link or something (he doesn't know what ED or /b/ even is) and definately get the wrong idea. I plan on showing him some dragon pictures first probably since he already has some hanging up in his house (but they're not anthro dragons). Also he loves Pokemon, so maybe some anthro Pokemon pics.


----------



## Machine (Jan 10, 2011)

Converting people to furfag.

Yeah, that doesn't even sound right.


----------



## Heimdal (Jan 10, 2011)

eversleep said:


> Oh man, that sucks. Well I'll be sure not to tell them to Google it, or I'll Google for them and show them only the appropriate links. Because honestly, if I let him Google it, he'd probably click an ED link or something (he doesn't know what ED or /b/ even is) and definately get the wrong idea. I plan on showing him some dragon pictures first probably since he already has some hanging up in his house (but they're not anthro dragons). Also he loves Pokemon, so maybe some anthro Pokemon pics.


 
What is this, a cult? What he would find on Google isn't the "wrong idea" because it's probably the most trafficked idea.

Clarify why you're in it. Maybe warn him about the weird shit that's in the fandom, because it really is part of it. Then let him go and check it out on his own.

If you think he might enjoy this fandom then your deceptive, ultimately misleading, tricks would not even be necessary.


----------



## Oovie (Jan 10, 2011)

Title made me laugh though.



eversleep said:


> Is there a good way of introducing it to them?  I've tried twice so far but failed. Well, sort of.


 You  mentioned he likes Pokemon, and from your age I'm assuming he's around  the same. Chances are he already knows about the fandom. How? What male  at that age who is sexually active, and _still_ likes Pokemon, isn't going to out of curiosity say... Start Googling with the filter off (lol)?

And that stuff will ultimately link him to the furry fandom, hell he's probably been one for years!


----------



## Folflet (Jan 10, 2011)

Oovie said:


> Title made me laugh though.
> 
> 
> You  mentioned he likes Pokemon, and from your age I'm assuming he's around  the same. Chances are he already knows about the fandom. How? What male  at that age who is sexually active, and _still_ likes Pokemon, isn't going to out of curiosity say... Start Googling with the filter off (lol)?
> ...


 It took a whole year from looking at yiff until I figured out what a furry was.


----------



## Oovie (Jan 10, 2011)

Wox said:


> It took a whole year from looking at yiff until I figured out what a furry was.


 Those were your hormones dude, after a year you must have settled down enough to research what you were fapping to. Sounds fair.


----------



## Monster. (Jan 10, 2011)

If your friend is curious about furries, cool, help him get introduced to it. But let him find the furry fandom himself; don't push him. It might make things awkward.


----------



## Deo (Jan 10, 2011)

Wox said:


> It took a whole year from looking at yiff until I figured out what a furry was.



Well you're not as smart as the average furfag. I thought you would have stopped comparing yourself to the rest of the furfag population by now. Surely the bitter dissapointment of falling short and being stupid again and again must act as some deterrant?


----------



## Fay V (Jan 10, 2011)

Deovacuus said:


> Well you're not as smart as the average furfag. I thought you would have stopped comparing yourself to the rest of the furfag population by now. Surely the bitter dissapointment of falling short and being stupid again and again must act as some deterrant?


 He doesn't know what he's missing. It's like flowers for algernon before the plot. He's just happily content in his little special bubble. He won't realize what he's missing until we start experimenting on him.


----------



## Leafblower29 (Jan 10, 2011)

I wish I could convert people to furries but I don't have the codec.


----------



## 00vapour (Jan 10, 2011)

Kibou said:


> Just tell him to Google
> "34" and "dog"


 
what, so he can see pictures of dogs in sweaters with the number 34 on them?
...no really, there is nothing obscene to be seen...


----------



## desudesudesu (Jan 10, 2011)

FAGGOTS


----------



## Don (Jan 10, 2011)

desudesudesu said:


> FAGGOTS


 
Do you enjoy stating the obvious?


----------



## Digitalpotato (Jan 10, 2011)

Okay, first you look at common ways to TF people into anthros, and then you apply them on after selecting a species and...

..ohwait, you weren't talking about TF? o-O


----------



## Monster. (Jan 10, 2011)

desudesudesu said:


> FAGGOTS


 
Shut the fuck up and go have your three-headed baby brother or sister that your dad impregnated you with, failtroll.


----------



## desudesudesu (Jan 10, 2011)

Miss-Haha said:


> Shut the fuck up and go have your three-headed baby brother or sister that your dad impregnated you with, failtroll.


 
u mad?


----------



## Deo (Jan 10, 2011)

desudesudesu said:


> u mad?


 
She's always mad. But I'm usually madder.
Also, old memes? Do you live under a rock or use a dialup connection?


----------



## Monster. (Jan 10, 2011)

desudesudesu said:


> u mad?


 No; heavily entertained.



Deovacuus said:


> She's always mad. But I'm usually *madder*.


 
Understatement.


----------



## desudesudesu (Jan 10, 2011)

Miss-Haha said:


> No; heavily entertained.


 
Good. *makes you a sandwich*


----------



## Monster. (Jan 10, 2011)

desudesudesu said:


> Good. *makes you a sandwich*


 
I TOLD YOU NO FUCKING MAYO YOU FUCKING WHORE. MAKE ANOTHER ONE.


----------



## Jashwa (Jan 10, 2011)

So is the thread that we're shitting up now? I mean, it's not like it could get any worse after how horrible the OP was, but still...


----------



## desudesudesu (Jan 10, 2011)

Miss-Haha said:


> I TOLD YOU NO FUCKING MAYO YOU FUCKING WHORE. MAKE ANOTHER ONE.


 
GODDAMMIT *makes another sandwich* HERE, BITCH.


----------



## Monster. (Jan 10, 2011)

Jashwa said:


> So is the thread that we're shitting up now? I  mean, it's not like it could get any worse after how horrible the OP  was, but still...


 
Failtroll here decided to bring her fail here.



desudesudesu said:


> GODDAMMIT *makes another sandwich* HERE, BITCH.


 
THAT'S MISS BITCH YOU FUCKER.


----------



## Jashwa (Jan 10, 2011)

I don't think it even classifies as trolling. She's just trying to make friends and have some fun.


----------



## desudesudesu (Jan 10, 2011)

Miss-Haha said:


> THAT'S MISS BITCH YOU FUCKER.


 
FUUUCK. FINE THEN MISS BITCH.


----------



## desudesudesu (Jan 10, 2011)

Jashwa said:


> I don't think it even classifies as trolling. She's just trying to make friends and have some fun.


 
Ew.


----------



## Deo (Jan 10, 2011)

Miss-Haha found a friend other than me. I AM SURPRISE, FAF.


----------



## Monster. (Jan 10, 2011)

Jashwa said:


> I don't think it even classifies as trolling. She's just trying to make friends and have some fun.


 
Or try to get her mind off the seven mutant babies her dad forced her to give birth to.


----------



## Deo (Jan 10, 2011)

Jesie I see you lurking, you're still my favorite.


----------



## Jashwa (Jan 10, 2011)

desudesudesu said:


> Ew.


 Just don't accept any unopened drinks from Deo. She's a dykosaurus and might molest you.


----------



## Heimdal (Jan 10, 2011)

Jashwa said:


> I don't think it even classifies as trolling. She's just trying to make friends and have some fun.


 
That's actually how I make friends.

_"Hey asshole! We're playing Xbox at Jeff's, you in?"_

Actual quote, and it worked. It's class.


----------



## desudesudesu (Jan 10, 2011)

Miss-Haha said:


> Or try to get her mind off the seven mutant babies her dad forced her to give birth to.


 
LOL. I was actually raped once so GTFO. :3


----------



## Monster. (Jan 10, 2011)

desudesudesu said:


> LOL. I was actually raped once so GTFO. :3


 
BOO FUCKING HOO.


----------



## Jashwa (Jan 10, 2011)

desudesudesu said:


> LOL. I was actually raped once so GTFO. :3


 That's hot.

Tell us about it, baby.


----------



## desudesudesu (Jan 10, 2011)

That's not even fucking funny, I'm being serious.


----------



## Monster. (Jan 10, 2011)

desudesudesu said:


> That's not even fucking funny, I'm being serious.


 
No one is going to take you seriously because you *ARE A FUCKING TROLL. *Silly goose.


----------



## Jesie (Jan 10, 2011)

This one time I was at work, and this furry I met at a Halloween party walked in wearing a ear hat, of 'corse I didn't say shit because I don't want folks knowing I'm a fucking furfag but she musta seen my nametag with the alligator drawn on it and put two and two together and then loudly anounced "LOL, YOUR THAT *FURRY* JESIE AIN'T YOU?". Then proceded to try and explain to my very confuzed coworker/friend what a furry was. I was just happy my manager was not there, as she's told me before how she thinks furries are freaks and how much she dislikes them on many occasions.

While It's all cool to say your a furry to a small group of very close friends, some of which may be furries too, I don't like letting others know FOR A FACT that I am indeed a furry. Because furries don't have the best track record. So I am very ashamed for other to know I am a furry. Now it feels funny when I try to talk to my friend because I'm all but she she googled 'Furry' when she got home and god help me she landed on a decent site to answer her question.

So would I ever convert someone into furryness? Oh fuck no. It's embarrasing enough for me to live with it, I'm not gonna force others to live in that hell too.


----------



## Deo (Jan 10, 2011)

Desudesudesu you weaboocunt, this is the right thread for you. Get the hell out of this one, and grow back your spine damnit.
http://forums.furaffinity.net/threa...fuck-furries?p=2305088&viewfull=1#post2305088


----------

